# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Πώς λέγεται το πλακέ "καλώδιο" που "τραβάει" την καλάι;

## acmilangr

Δεν αναφέρομαι στην τρόμπα αναρόφησης αλλα σε ένα είδους πλακέ καλωδίου που τραβάει την ζεστή καλάη στην περίπτωση πχ που σε ενα pcb έχουν κοληθεί 2 pins μαζί

επίσης αν ξέρει κανείς τον όρο στα αγγλικά

----------

babilis (19-06-13), 

vagelisda (16-05-11)

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου Θωμά,
*Solder (removal) wick*
Αρκετές φορές τη δουλειά την κάνει και η θωράκιση από RF καλώδια (RG58, TV, κλπ.)
Διάβασε και εδώ.

Ακόμη: αν η πλακέτα είναι μικρή και μπορείς να την γυρίσεις ανάποδα, μπορείς να βάλεις flux στο βραχυκύκλωμα (κατά προτίμηση υγρό) και με καθαρό κολλητήρι να τραβήξεις με τη βοήθεια της βαρύτητας την επιπλέον κόλληση ζεσταίνοντας το flux πάνω στις επαφές (η πλακέτα επάνω και το κολλητήρι από κάτω).

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------

katmadas (09-11-12)

----------


## acmilangr

Είναι μιας χρήσης;

----------


## Lykos1986

Ναι...     Αλλά είναι πάμφθηνο οπότε είσαι ΟΚ!

----------


## leosedf

Αναφέρεται επίσης και desoldering braid.

----------


## gsmaster

...και στα Ελληνικά λέγεται "φυτίλι αποκόλλησης" ή κοινώς φυτιλάκι

----------


## Lykos1986

Αυτό θα πει hlektronika.gr ρε!!!! Όλες οι ονομασίες σε λιγότερο από 5 ώρες!!! Αν κάποιος έχει την ονομασία και σε άλλες γλώσσες παρακαλώ ας συμπληρώσει την λίστα!!!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## leosedf

Entlotlitze λέγεται στα γερμανικά.
Entlotkolben το κολλητήρι.
Flussmittel το flux.

----------


## acmilangr

και με την ευκαιρία πώς λέγεται το μπάνιο κόλησης;

----------


## leosedf

Στα γερμανικά η αγγλικά?

----------


## acmilangr

Αγγλικά φίλε μου

----------


## tasosmos

solder(ing) pot ή solder(ing) bath.

----------


## georgz

Αυτός ο τρόπος με το χάλκινο καλώδιο κάνει δουλειά ή μήπως ο τρόπος με τις αντλίες απορρόφησης είναι πιο αποτελεσματικός?

----------


## leosedf

Δοκίμασε να αποκολλήσεις SMD με τρόμπα και πές μου μετά σε πόση ώρα το βρήκες.
Ασε που πρέπει να καθαρίσεις τα pads για να ξανακάνεις κολλήσεις.

----------


## georgz

> Δοκίμασε να αποκολλήσεις SMD με τρόμπα και πές μου μετά σε πόση ώρα το βρήκες.
> Ασε που πρέπει να καθαρίσεις τα pads για να ξανακάνεις κολλήσεις.



Όταν το έγραφα αυτό σκεφτόμουν...  :Lol:  Επειδή το έχω δοκιμάσει.

----------


## leosedf

Εξαρτάται πάντα απο τα εξαρτήματα που κολλάς. Τα SMD που δοκιμάζεις μπορεί να είναι στάνταρ μέγεθος εμπορίου. Σε άλλα μικρότερα μεγέθη τα πράγματα αλλάζουν.

----------


## FILMAN

Παιδιά το κάθε εργαλείο είναι και για άλλη δουλειά. Αν π.χ. θέλετε να βγάλετε την κόλληση από μια επιμεταλλωμένη νησίδα μόνο με τρόμπα γίνεται, με φυτίλι είναι σχεδόν αδύνατον (αν και μια - δυο φορές το πέτυχα). Το φυτίλι πάλι είναι καλύτερο στην επιφανειακή απορρόφηση της κόλλησης. Για να είναι αποτελεσματικό πρέπει να είναι εμποτισμένο με σολντερίνη και οι κλώνοι του να είναι αραιοί. Αν το συμπιέσετε, χαλάει. Επίσης μετά τη χρήση του η πλακέτα θέλει καθάρισμα από τη σολντερίνη γιατί αφήνει πολλή ποσότητα πίσω του!

----------


## leosedf

Αν είναι αραιοί οι κλώνοι χλωμό να καθαρίσει κάποιο pad. Με καλό flux αφαιρεί και την κόλληση απο επιμεταλλωμένες οπές.

----------


## FILMAN

> Αν είναι αραιοί οι κλώνοι χλωμό να καθαρίσει κάποιο pad. (Αν οι κλώνοι είναι πολύ συμπυκνωμένοι λόγω του ότι κάποιος το πίεσε ή το έστριψε, χάνει την απορροφητική του ικανότητα διότι δεν υπάρχει χώρος μεταξύ των κλώνων για την κόλληση. Συμπεριφέρεται δηλαδή μάλλον όπως ένα μονόκλωνο καλώδιο.) Με καλό flux αφαιρεί και την κόλληση απο επιμεταλλωμένες οπές.



Μόνο αν η διάμετρος της οπής είναι μεγάλη, π.χ. 1.5mm. Στις συνηθισμένες οπές των 0.8 - 1mm δεν κάνει δουλειά!

----------


## leosedf

Τί να σου πώ εμένα λειτουργεί και σε Via's κάτω απο 0.5mm. Χρειάζεται απαραίτητα gel flux ωστε να παραμένει αρκετή ώρα κατα τη διάρκεια.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν αναφέρθηκα στη διάμετρο της νησίδας, αλλά στη διάμετρο της οπής.

----------


## leosedf

Via=Επιμεταλλωμένη οπή.
Pad= Νησίδα.

Εχω προσέξει οτι σε αραιό δε μαζεύει τίποτα σε οπές. Αντίθετα με καλά πλεγμένο σύρμα στις τρύπες τα πράγματα είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## FILMAN

Τι να πω! Εμένα η εμπειρία μου τα λέει ανάποδα!

----------


## leosedf

Φίλλιπε φυσικά.
Εξαρτάται απο πολλούς παράγοντες. Άλλες πλακέτες άλλα υλικά κλπ. Δεν είναι παντα το ίδιο.
Μπορεί πχ να κάνεις συγκεκριμένες πλακέτες και σε μένα να είναι διαφορετικές.
Παίζει επίσης το υλικό μεγάλο ρόλο αραιό η πυκνό κλπ.

----------


## Hary Dee

Παλιό το θέμα αλλά το επαναφέρω! Τι πλάτους solder wick χρησιμοποιείτε για smd συνήθως; Ξέρω, παίζουν τα μεγέθη των smd, αλλά εσείς πού κυμαίνεστε; Στην Ελλάδα πάντως δεν βρίσκω 1mm ή χαμηλότερα που θέλω. Μήπως είμαι υπερβολικός; Στηρίχτηκα στο δισέλιδο pdf που επισυνάπτω και στην πάρα πολύ μικρή μου εμπειρία στο θέμα (πρωτάρης).

Επίσης αν μπορείτε πείτε μου και για κόλληση τι μεγέθους χρησιμοποιείτε για smd. Λέω να πάρω 0.5, αλλά και αυτή μόνο σε βαρελάκια των 25€ βρίσκω, και δεν θα ήθελα να τα δώσω αν δεν ακούσω ότι το 0.5 (*τυπικά*) μου είναι ΟΚ.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## nestoras

> Δεν αναφέρομαι στην τρόμπα αναρόφησης αλλα σε ένα είδους πλακέ καλωδίου που τραβάει την ζεστή καλάη στην περίπτωση πχ που σε ενα pcb έχουν κοληθεί 2 pins μαζί
> 
> επίσης αν ξέρει κανείς τον όρο στα αγγλικά



Μπορεί να το συναντήσεις και σαν "σύρμα αποκόλλησης".

----------


## Hary Dee

> Μπορεί να το συναντήσεις και σαν "σύρμα αποκόλλησης".



Παναγιώτη ο Θωμάς είχε ρωτήσει πριν 2 χρόνια και πήρε ένα σωρό απαντήσεις. Ας διαβάζουμε όλο το θέμα μην γεμίζουμε με διπλότυπες απαντήσεις  :Wink: 

ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ!  :Biggrin:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Παλιό το θέμα αλλά το επαναφέρω! Τι πλάτους solder wick χρησιμοποιείτε για smd συνήθως; Ξέρω, παίζουν τα μεγέθη των smd, αλλά εσείς πού κυμαίνεστε; Στην Ελλάδα πάντως δεν βρίσκω 1mm ή χαμηλότερα που θέλω. Μήπως είμαι υπερβολικός; Στηρίχτηκα στο δισέλιδο pdf που επισυνάπτω και στην πάρα πολύ μικρή μου εμπειρία στο θέμα (πρωτάρης).
> 
> Επίσης αν μπορείτε πείτε μου και για κόλληση τι μεγέθους χρησιμοποιείτε για smd. Λέω να πάρω 0.5, αλλά και αυτή μόνο σε βαρελάκια των 25€ βρίσκω, και δεν θα ήθελα να τα δώσω αν δεν ακούσω ότι το 0.5 (*τυπικά*) μου είναι ΟΚ.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!



 Μάλον υπερβολικό σε βρίσκω.
 Ο κατασκευαστής λογικό είναι να βγάζει πολλά μεγέθη. Να πουλήσει θέλει.
 Εγώ έχω ένα wick-ακι (!!) γύρω στα 4mm πλάτος και πυκνή πλέξη. Μιά χαρά είναι.
 Για τα SMD βέβαια, χρησημοποιώ σταθμό rework με ζεστό αέρα (AOYUE 986).

----------


## Hary Dee

> [...]Εγώ έχω ένα wick-ακι (!!) γύρω στα 4mm πλάτος και πυκνή πλέξη. Μιά χαρά είναι.



Εγώ πάντως ακόμη και με 1,5 είχα πρόβλημα. Αναγκαζόμουν να το τεντώνω απ'όλες τις μεριές, έτσι που να γίνεται σαν "μακαρονάδα" για να κάνω δουλειά. Το έκανα σχεδόν ίνες αραιά πλεγμένες δηλαδή. Διαφορετικά η κόλληση δεν έλιωνε ώστε να την τραβήξει το wick.




> Για τα SMD βέβαια, χρησημοποιώ σταθμό rework με ζεστό αέρα (AOYUE 986).



Και εγώ έχω θερμό αέρα. Εννοείς ότι το χρησιμοποιείς και με το wick αντί για κολλητήρι;

----------


## SV1JRT

> Εγώ πάντως ακόμη και με 1,5 είχα πρόβλημα. Αναγκαζόμουν να το τεντώνω απ'όλες τις μεριές, έτσι που να γίνεται σαν "μακαρονάδα" για να κάνω δουλειά. Το έκανα σχεδόν ίνες αραιά πλεγμένες δηλαδή. Διαφορετικά η κόλληση δεν έλιωνε ώστε να την τραβήξει το wick.
>  Και εγώ έχω θερμό αέρα. Εννοείς ότι το χρησιμοποιείς και με το wick αντί για κολλητήρι;



 Μάλον τότε έχει πρόβλημα το wick που έχεις. Ποτέ δέν χρειάστηκε να το μαδήσω για να "τραβήξει".
 Βάζεις flux στο wick πριν την αποκόληση ??
 Μερικά wick πιάνουν σκουριά (θαμπάδα) στον χαλκό. Αν τα περάσεις με σύρμα πιάτων, καθαρίζουν και δουλεύουν πολύ καλύτερα.

 Για τα SMD ενοώ ότι δεν χρησημοποιώ Wick. Μόνο ζεστό αέρα......

----------


## tasosmos

Μαλλον περισσοτερο παιζει ρολο αν ειναι καλο ποιοτικα παρα το παχος του. Δοκιμασε να βαζεις λιγο flux πανω στο πλεγμα για να τραβαει καλυτερα.
Προσωπικα παντως το αποφευγω γιατι δεν ειναι καθολου δυσκολο να ξηλωσεις μικρα pads αν ξεχαστεις λιγακι...

----------

Hary Dee (07-11-12)

----------


## Hary Dee

> Βάζεις flux στο wick πριν την αποκόληση ??







> Δοκιμασε να βαζεις λιγο flux πανω στο πλεγμα για να τραβαει καλυτερα.



Είχα βάλει κάποιες φορές αλλά μου φαντάζει ασύμφορο να το κάνω πάντα.  :Sad: 





> Για τα SMD ενοώ ότι δεν χρησημοποιώ Wick. Μόνο ζεστό αέρα......







> Προσωπικα παντως το αποφευγω γιατι δεν ειναι καθολου δυσκολο να ξηλωσεις μικρα pads αν ξεχαστεις λιγακι...



Και τα pads με τι τα καθαρίζετε; Υπάρχει εναλλακτικός τρόπος;

----------


## SV1JRT

Δοκίμασε να καθαρίσεις τo wick με σύρμα πιάτων ή πολύ ψιλό γυαλόχαρτο. κάνει θαυματα.
 Το Flux ειναι ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ. Δεν γίνετε χωρίς αυτό.

 Τα Pads γενικά αποφευγω να τα πειράζω αν δεν υπάρχει ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ λόγος.
 Το ζέσταμα με το κολητήρι είναι θάνατος για το PCB. Οσο λιγότερο καίγετε, τοσο περισσότερο "ζει" η πλακέτα.
 Απλά προσέχω να βάζω ελαχιστη κόληση εξ αρχής. Ασε που ειδικά για τα SMD (αλλά και για τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα σε μικρότερη κλίμακα) χρησημοποιώ SOLDER PASTE (60-40) πλέον, αντι για κόληση. Βάζω όση χρειάζετε με μια σύρριγγα και δέν έχω ποτέ πρόβλημα. Με μια κίνηση έχω flux + κόληση στην σωστή ποσότητα. και αφού βάλω solder paste σε όλα τα pads, τοποθετώ τα smd εξαρτηματα και μετα τα περνάω με το rework και γίνονται τζάμι. Ολα μαζί μια και καλή, οχι ένα - ενα smd τοποθέτηση-κόλληση. Μεγάλη εφευρεση το solder paste !!!!

----------


## Hary Dee

> Δοκίμασε να καθαρίσεις τo wick με σύρμα πιάτων ή πολύ ψιλό γυαλόχαρτο. κάνει θαυματα.



Μιλάς για δουλεμένο; Προτιμώ να το πετάω και να προχωράω παρακάτω  :Sad: 





> Το Flux ειναι ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ. Δεν γίνετε χωρίς αυτό.



Ναι αλλά δεν υποτίθεται ότι δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις και πάνω στο wick γιατί έχει από μόνο του (μιλώντας για wick ψιλοκαινούργιο);





> Τα Pads γενικά αποφευγω να τα πειράζω αν δεν υπάρχει ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ λόγος.
>  Το ζέσταμα με το κολητήρι είναι θάνατος για το PCB. Οσο λιγότερο καίγετε, τοσο περισσότερο "ζει" η πλακέτα.
>  Απλά προσέχω να βάζω ελαχιστη κόληση εξ αρχής. Ασε που ειδικά για τα SMD (αλλά και για τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα σε μικρότερη κλίμακα) χρησημοποιώ SOLDER PASTE (60-40) πλέον, αντι για κόληση. Βάζω όση χρειάζετε με μια σύρριγγα και δέν έχω ποτέ πρόβλημα. Με μια κίνηση έχω flux + κόληση στην σωστή ποσότητα. και αφού βάλω solder paste σε όλα τα pads, τοποθετώ τα smd εξαρτηματα και μετα τα περνάω με το rework και γίνονται τζάμι. Ολα μαζί μια και καλή, οχι ένα - ενα smd τοποθέτηση-κόλληση. Μεγάλη εφευρεση το solder paste !!!!



2 ερωτήσεις:
1) Το solder paste απ' ότι βλέπω είναι ακριβή λύση, οπότε για την ώρα θα την παραβλέψω.  :Biggrin:  Αλλά για την ιστορία, αυτή είναι ΚΑΙ κόλληση πέραν από flux;
2) Παραμένει η ερώτηση: Τα pad δεν χρήζουν καθαρισμού από την παλιά κόλληση; (του smd που έφυγε) Γιατί α) βλέπω ότι παραμένουν κατάλοιπα β) τα βίντεο έτσι λένε


Και σας θυμίζω και την 2η ερώτηση αν μπορείτε:



> Επίσης αν μπορείτε πείτε μου και για κόλληση τι μεγέθους χρησιμοποιείτε για smd. Λέω να πάρω 0.5, αλλά και αυτή μόνο σε βαρελάκια των 25€ βρίσκω, και δεν θα ήθελα να τα δώσω αν δεν ακούσω ότι το 0.5 (τυπικά) μου είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## SV1JRT

Χάρη, το καθαρισμά με σύρμα πιάτων είναι για το αχρησημοποίητο wick, για να φύγει η επιφανειακή σκουριά απο το χαλκό.
 Ενοείτε πως το χρησημοποιημένο το κόβεις και το πετάς.....

 Το Flux είναι απαραίτητο. Ακόμη και αν έχει το wick απο την μαμα του, ίσως να έχει ξεραθεί με τον καιρό.
 Υπόψιν πώς οταν χρησημοποιείς wick πρέπει να ρυθμίσεις την θερμοκρασία στο κολλητήρι αρκετά πιο ψηλά απο το κανονικό, γιατι μέσω του wick χάνετε πολλή θερμότητα....

 Για το solder paste, ναι, είναι κόληση και flux μαζί σε πάστα. Εγώ το βάζω σε σύρριγγες των 10cc και το χρησημοποιώ αντί του καλάι.
 Είναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ βολικό, ειδικά στα smd αλλα και στα κανονικά εξαρτήματα.
 Απο θέμα τιμής βγαίνει περίπου το ίδιο με το καλάι για ίδιο βάρος. (Τουλάχιστον στο ebay).

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Japan-Senj...item33770848b9

 Προσωπικά, δεν με ενοχλεί να έχουν κόλληση επάνω τους τα pads. Ετσι κι αλλιώς, οταν βάλω το νέο smd θα λιώσει η παλιά κόλληση και θα κολλήσει το εξάρτημα. Wick χρησημοποιώ ΜΟΝΟ άν η κόλληση είναι υπερβολική και έχουν βραχυκυκλώσει pads ολοκληρωμένου.
Αλιώς δεν κάνω τίποτα. Βάζω το νεο εξάρτημα και κολάω με την παλιά κόλληση.

 Για την τελευταία σου ερώτηση, όσο χρησημοποιούσα καλάι, έβαζα ένα καλής ποιότητας KESTLER 0,8mm που εχω στα smd.
 Για τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα και καλώδια έχω ένα, πάχους 1mm που πήρα απο μαγαζί στην Αθήνα.

----------

Hary Dee (06-11-12)

----------


## Hary Dee

> Υπόψιν πώς οταν χρησημοποιείς wick πρέπει να ρυθμίσεις την θερμοκρασία στο κολλητήρι αρκετά πιο ψηλά απο το κανονικό, γιατι μέσω του wick χάνετε πολλή θερμότητα....



Αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί! Το πρόβλημα θα είναι να βρω τη χρυσή τομή του παραπάνω σε σχέση με το παρακάτω:



> Το ζέσταμα με το κολητήρι είναι θάνατος για το PCB. Οσο λιγότερο καίγετε, τοσο περισσότερο "ζει" η πλακέτα.



Και δυστυχώς δεν ΜΟΥ είναι καθόλου εύκολο να δω αν έχω κάνει ζημιά σε μια πλακέτα. Θέλει μικροσκόπιο; Τι να θέλει άραγε; Γιατί το να βάλω να λειτουργήσει η κάθε μια χαλασμένη πλακέτα που παίρνω για δοκιμές/εκμάθηση είναι αδύνατον.





> Για το solder paste, ναι, είναι κόληση και flux μαζί σε πάστα. Εγώ το βάζω σε σύρριγγες των 10cc και το χρησημοποιώ αντί του καλάι.
>  Είναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ βολικό, ειδικά στα smd αλλα και στα κανονικά εξαρτήματα.
>  Απο θέμα τιμής βγαίνει περίπου το ίδιο με το καλάι για ίδιο βάρος. (Τουλάχιστον στο ebay).



Αυτό ίσως πρέπει να το ξαναδώ. Με ψήνεις!

Σωτήρη οι πληροφορίες σου είναι αρκετά χρήσιμες. Αν είχες και κανένα βιντεάκι με την τεχνική που κολλάς/αποκολλάς θα ήταν πολύ ευπρόσδεκτο!

----------


## SV1JRT

Καλημέρα Χάρη,
 Δυστηχώς, δεν έχω δικό μου βιντεάκι. Αν ψάξεις όμως στον "συσωλήνα" (youtube) για "solder paste" θα βρείς αρκετά.
 Το μόνο διαφορετικό που κάνω, είναι να αραιώνω ΛΙΓΟ την πάστα με ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη ή γλυκερίνη για να περνάει πιο ευκολα απο την σύρριγγα.

----------

Hary Dee (07-11-12)

----------


## mtzag

Το solder wick δεν ειναι καθολου φτηνο 2 δολαρια κανει το 1.5 μετρο.

Αγορασα αυτη την παστα http://www.ebay.com/itm/RoHS-Solder-...item3f0d8f5f36
ειναι κραμα bismuth με 152 C θερμοκρασια τηξης τι γνωμη εχετε ?
γενικα ποια ειναι η καλυτερη παστα χωρις μολυβδο και ποια με μολυβδο ?

flux πηρα αυτο http://www.ebay.com/itm/BGA-SMD-Sold...item27cafcea88
και αυτο
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Advanced-Qua...item1e668abf9d
γιατι ειτανε φτηνα και τα ειχανε αγορασει και πολλοι θα κανω δουλεια με αυτα η θα πρεπει να ξυλωθω ?

θελω να κολλησω tqfp32 ποια ειναι η ποιο ευκολη και δοκιμασμενη μεθοδος ? με την μεθοδο του τηγανιου (hot plate) θα κανω δουλεια ?

Σκευτηκα να φτιαξω και ειδικο κολλητηρι για smd με συρμα χρωμονικελινης με ενα τροφοδοτικο pack 20watt ρυθμιζομενο
το πλεονεκτημα του θα ειναι οτι θα τσακουμακαει αμεσως δεν θα στρεσαρει το εξαρτημα και θα ειναι παμφτηνο (θα παιζει μονο με solder paste πλησιαζοντας την πυρωμενη κοκκινη αντισταση στην παστα να λιωνει η παστα)
το εχει κανει κανεις ?

----------


## SV1JRT

Καλημέρα Μάνο,
 Μέσα στην πατέντα σε βρίσκω...  :Smile: 
Τήν μέθοδο του τηγανιού δεν την ξέρω..!!.. Ρίχνεις και ρίγανη - λεμονάκι ή σκετο το λάδι ??? χαχαχαχαχα

 Λοιπόν, σοβαρά τώρα, πάστα με βισμούθιο δεν έχω χρησημοποιήσει ποτέ. Πάντα αγοράζω την κλασική 60/40 με μόλυβδο.
 Το πρόβλημμα με τις μικρές συσκευασίες είναι οτι πιάνουν Κ.ΛΟ και έχουν μεγάλη φύρα (απώλειες στην χρήση).
 Αν είναι να χρησημοποιείς συχνά κόλληση, πάρε των 500 γραμμαρίων που βγαίνει γύρω στα 20 ευρώ.
 Αναλογικά, αν η πάστα που αγορασες ήταν 500Gr θα την πλήρωνες 107 ευρώ !!!

 Τα flux που πήρες είναι OK. Ειδικά αυτό στη σύρριγγα. Υπάρχουν και καλύτερα, αλλα με αυτά που πήρες θα κάνεις δουλειά.

 Η πατέντα με την χρωμονικελίνη είναι τρελή φίλε... Εντελώς πρωτοπορειακή. Αλλα για ποιό λόγο δεν τα κολάς με ζεστό αέρα ??
 Η χρομονικελίνη πρέπει να πυρακτώνετε ΠΟΛΥ για να λιώσει την πάστα απο απόσταση...

 Υπάρχει μιά άλλη πατέντα, που χρησημοποιείς χοντρό σύρμα χαλκού σε σχήμα διπλού L ή Ζ για να κολήσεις όλα τα ποδαράκια με την μία.
 Δές το παρακάτω βιντεάκι να πάρεις ιδέες. Πάντως, ασχετα με τις πατέντες, το καλύτερο είναι ο ζεστός αέρας.

----------


## Hary Dee

> Δές το παρακάτω βιντεάκι να πάρεις ιδέες.



Πού είναι αυτό;

----------


## SV1JRT

> Πού είναι αυτό;



Το έφαγε ο δαίμων του internet.... χαχαχαχαχα
εδώ είναι:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCUSwADP6DE

----------


## mtzag

Το προβλημα με τον αερα ειναι οτι
1) κανει θορυβο
2) φυσαει το εξαρτημα και το παρασερνει


οποτε θα βελτιωσω την πατεντα με την χρωμονικελινη με μια μπαλα που εχει μεσα πεπιεσμενο αερα ή ενα μικρο κομπρεσερακι των 10 ευρω (μειων οτι θα κανει θορυβο) και με ενα σωληνακι θα φερνω και αερα
κοντα στην αντισταση

πιστευω οτι με ενα 20αρικο 25 ευρω κανεις τετοιο σταθμο κολλησης ολα μεσα

η μεθοδος του τηγανιου ειναι οτι με ενα ηλεκτρικο ματι και με μια πλακα ισια βαζεις πανω την πλακετα και ελεγχεις την θερμοκρασια με pwm στο ηλεκτρικο ματι.
Την ειδα αυτη την πατεντα και δουλευει πολυ καλα αλλα ειναι για μια οψης μονο πλακετες και οταν δεν εχει πλαστικα εξαρτηματα πανω και through hole.
Επισης ειδα και κατι αλλο περνεις φυλα pp και στο σημειο που πρεπει να μπει η κολληση αφαιρεις το pp (θελει ειδικο εκτυπωτη) και με μια σπατουλα περνας την παστα
βγαζεις το φυλο και η παστα μονο στα σημεια που θες ομοιομορφα

----------


## giannaras13

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Solder-Rem...item2c5cf8fd60 αυτο κανει δουλεια παιδια?

----------

